# 3bed animal kingdom late July



## jdunn1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Would you keep a 3 bedroom for the end of July even if you are already going over 4th of July. A three bedroom animal kingdom is supposed to be really nice is my dilemma.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2014)

I wouldn't go in July at ALL - the humidity about kills me!


----------



## sb2313 (Mar 1, 2014)

jdunn1 said:


> Would you keep a 3 bedroom for the end of July even if you are already going over 4th of July. A three bedroom animal kingdom is supposed to be really nice is my dilemma.



Yes! I had exchanged into one last year, but had to give it up due to my work schedule. I ended up getting a 2 bed at akl so it was ok, but that 3 bedroom in Kidani looks awesome!! 2 floors, lots of animal viewing areas, plus just take a look at what it would cost with dvc points.... I'd say go for it if you can make it work.


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 1, 2014)

*That is a great exchange, I would not be able to pass that up!*

I would go for it!  Is it possible to change your plans and cancel trip over the fourth,  so you don't have to go two separate times in such a short period? 

 Or you can start a search for the weeks in between and stay nearly a month!


----------



## brigechols (Apr 16, 2014)

jdunn1 said:


> Would you keep a 3 bedroom for the end of July even if you are already going over 4th of July. A three bedroom animal kingdom is supposed to be really nice is my dilemma.


Did you use WM credits for this exchange? As a plan B, I setup on OGS for DVC 3 bedrooms for Spring Break 2015 using WM credits. Plan A is to stay at my home resort (Marriott's Grand Vista).


----------



## Rob562 (Apr 16, 2014)

Up until this thread, I wasn't even aware that a 3-bedroom unit was a possibility through an exchange...

-Rob


----------



## rhonda (Apr 16, 2014)

Exchanged in?  Yep, I'd keep it assuming the travel was feasible.  I kept a 3BR Saratoga Springs some years back even though I wasn't "sure" at first.  Looking back: I'm glad we kept it; I'm glad we went; and I'm hugely glad for the family who took time to join us!


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Top ten ways to survive the heat and humidity  of walt disney world in july*

10. Buy a tree, decorate it, and pretend Christmas is right around the corner.

9. Encourage your friends to join you in an "O Canada!" movie marathon in Epcot.

8. Set up an old fashioned car wash stand at the Hess Gas Station across from Downtown Disney.

7. You know, even though the water around Discovery Island in Animal Kingdom is kinda green, it IS wet.

6. Challenge guests around World Showcase to discuss their chafing issues.

5. Always walk on the north side of your taller or heavier friends.

4. Swim the canals in "It's a Small World" as Atlantean mermaids and mermen.

3. Rent a barstool in Cava Tequila from noon to midnight.

2. Spend all your DDP dining credits on bottled water.

1. Three words: Dole Whip Underwear


----------



## specmom (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd drop the 4th of July (too crowded) and take the 3BR. Do you mind me asking if you traded in with RCI? How many points? Either way, have fun!


----------



## vacationlover2 (Apr 19, 2014)

Take the 3 bedroom!!:whoopie:

That will be an incredible unit


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 19, 2014)

Okay - downside ==> most likely will be a top and far-esT floor unit far, far from the lobby.

Upside  ==) best view of the animals. Large unit for the family. Top rated resort in the USA. 
If it is the top floor unit far, far from the lobby, you are at the junction of the ALL the comings and goings to the "vet sheds" where all the animals come and go from for their daily check ins & treats.  If it is one on the other side of AKV from the vet sheds, then you are in the units closest to the JUMBO House and all those restruants and activities ++ those are the units closest to the internal Disney bus transportation.

Also,just learn WHERE the elevators are in the parking garage to the floors -- will seriously reduce all walking to your unit.


IMHO - there is NO DOWNSIDE to a 3 bdr unit at AKV --- TAKE IT.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Apr 19, 2014)

I do not believe there are 3 bedroom suites at Kidani Village (section of AKV) - only at Jambo House.

DVC at Jambo are top 2 floors (5 & 6).  Concierge level is 6th floor, so you should be staying on the 5th floor in Jambo House. I stayed there last year and loved it !!!


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 19, 2014)

DisneyDenis said:


> I do not believe there are 3 bedroom suites at Kidani Village (section of AKV) - only at Jambo House.
> 
> DVC at Jambo are top 2 floors (5 & 6).  Concierge level is 6th floor, so you should be staying on the 5th floor in Jambo House. I stayed there last year and loved it !!!



There are 3 bedrooms in Kidani too. They are 2 floor rooms vs the single floor 3 bedrooms at Jambo House.


----------



## cory30 (Apr 19, 2014)

There are Grand Villas at Kidani - beautiful two bedroom units with over 2000 sq ft.

Grand Villa - Sleeps up to twelve. Kidani Grand Villas are two-levels (Grand Villa Vacation Homes located in Jambo House are one-level). Master bedroom suite with king-size bed, Four bathrooms: one is a Master bathroom with whirlpool tub. Two additional bedrooms, each with two queen-size beds, Queen-size sleeper sofa in living room. Flat-panel TV and DVD player in living room, and flat-panel TV in master bedroom and both additional bedrooms. Full kitchen includes: coffee maker, dinnerware, glassware, flatware, pots and pans, microwave, toaster, stove, refrigerator, dishwasher. Dining room with dining table and chairs. Laundry area contains stacked washer and dryer. Villas in Kidani Village have an additional sitting area upstairs with a queen-size sleeper sofa (maximum occupancy is 12, but extra sleeper sofa adds flexibility for sleeping arrangements). Private balcony. Villa size is 2,201 sq. ft. in Kidani Village.


----------



## icydog (May 13, 2014)

*We had two Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas Grande Villas*

We stayed in (2) grand villas for a family trip to Walt Disney World in September.  

They were spectacular but what a TON of points it took.  

I think a stay there for any reason, at anytime of the year, is a good move.  We stupidly asked for a specific savanna view.  We got the view but we were about a million miles from the lobby, it's a big resort, and we therefore did not spend a lot of time in the arts and crafts room or on site restaurant.  There's a shortcut to the pool but it entails walking through the parking lots and that was tough for me as I am partially disabled.  

We had a great time, except for familial bickering, especially the young moms with their kids. 

Come to think of it though, there were only 5 people in each grande villa, which was ridiculous, but everyone wanted their own bed.  Thinking about it, I'll probably never do this kind of trip ever again. 

And YES, ITS HOT LIKE CRAZY IN JULY!


----------



## maria395712 (Jun 21, 2014)

I would take it! I'll even go with you!
Maria


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 22, 2014)

Definitely take it as you can always hang out at the pool

The 3 bedroom in Jambo has a billiard table in the room and one floor wqith three incredible balconies while the 3 bedroom in Kidani has two floors.

I am surprised that this is available to trade into


----------

